# Top 10 tallest buildings in your city!



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I started an analysis in the Canada section that I thought might be fun here. I didn't include proposed buildings or those under construction. They can be added once they have topped out. No city in Canada has all of its top 10 buildings over 200 metres, but will soon. It will be interesting to see which cities do. Is your city in the 200 metre club? 

Feel free to add the top 10 in your city no matter how tall or short they are. I'll start off with a few from Canada. 


*Winnipeg*

01 Canwest Place	*128 m*
02 Richardson Building *124 m*
03 Commodity Exchange Tower *117 m*
04 Manitoba Hydro Tower *112 m* 
05 55 Nassau *109 m*

06 Le Chateau York *97 m* 
07 MTS Place Main *96 m* 
08 Fort Garry Place III	*94 m* 
09 One Evergreen Place *89 m* 
10 Evergreen Towers *85 m*

*Toronto*

01. First Canadian Place * 298m*
02. Scotia Tower *275m*
03. Canada Trust Tower *261m*
04. Commerce Court West *239m*
05. TD Tower *223m*

06. Bay Adelaide West Tower *218m*
07. Bay Wellington Tower *207m*
08. Royal Trust Tower *183m*
09. Royal Bank Plaza South Tower *180m*
10. One King West *176m*

* Canadian National Tower *553 m*

*Calgary*

01 Petro Canada West *215 m* 
02 Bankers Hall - West	*197 m* 
03 Bankers Hall - East *197 m* 
04 Canterra Tower *177 m* 
05 Trans Canada Tower *177 m* 

06 First Canadian Centre *167 m* 
07 Western Canadian Place - North	*164 m* 
08 TD Canada Trust Tower *162 m* 
09 Scotia Centre *155 m* 
10 Nexen Building *153 m*

* Calgary Tower *191 m*


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

*HOUSTON*
HOU is in the 200 meter club
I think they're are only 5 cities with ten buildings over 200m...In the US
Atlanta,Chicago,Houston,Los Angeles,and New York City.

Heights are in feet/metes
1. JP Morgan Chase Tower-1002/305
2. Wells Fargo Bank Plaza-992/302
3. Williams Tower-901/275
4. Bank of America Center-780/238
5. Heritage Plaza-762/232
6. Enterprise Plaza-756/230
7. Centerpoint Energy Plaza-741/226
8. Continental Center 1-732/223
9. Fullbright Tower-725/221
10. One Shell Plaza-714/218

Picture of the 5 tallest (Flickr)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^ Beautiful buildings!



isaidso said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 01. First Canadian Place * 298m*
> 02. Scotia Tower *275m*
> ...


You are missing RBC Centre (183 m)


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Montreal

1. Tour IBM - 226 metres
2. 1000 de la gauchetiere - 205 metres
3. Tour de la bourse (stock exchange tower) - 190 metres
4. 1 Place Ville-Marie - 188 metres
5. Tour CIBC - 187 metres
* Tour de Montreal - 175 metres
6. 1501 Mcgill college avenue tower - 158 metres
7. Le complexe Desjardins - 152 metres
8. Tour KPMG - 146 metres
9. Tour Telus - 140 metres
10. Place Montreal Trust - 134 metres


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

London, UK

1 Canada Square - 235m
8 Canada Square - 200m
25 Canada Square - 200m
BT Tower - 191m 
Tower 42 - 183m
30 St Mary Axe - 180m
Broadgate Tower - 164m
One Churchill Place - 156m
25 Bank Street - 153m
40 Bank Street - 153m

Soon to change in the next few years though. 

*The Top Five...*










































And a bonus pic of Number 6, since we all love it.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong
*

1. Two International Finance Centre - 415 m 
2. Central Plaza -	374 m 
3. Bank of China Tower - 367 m 
4. The Center - 346 m 
5. Nina Tower - 319 m 
6. One Island East Centre -	308 m 
7. Cheung Kong Centre -	283 m 
8. The Cullinan I -	270 m 
9.	The Cullinan II -	270 m 
10.	Hotel Panorama -	261 m
*
The Top 5*


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

For Paris :

Montparnasse tower : 210 m










First tower , about 200 m ( in construction ) 










Gan tower 187 m










Total tower 187 m










T1 tower 185 m
areva tower 184 m
granite tower 184 m
societe generale twin tower : 167 m
edf tower 165 m
coeur defense 163 m


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Skybean said:


> ^^ Beautiful buildings!
> 
> You are missing RBC Centre (183 m)


Thanks. Here's an update:

*Toronto*

01. First Canadian Place * 298m*
02. Scotia Tower *275m*
03. Canada Trust Tower *261m*
04. Commerce Court West *239m*
05. TD Tower *223m*

06. Bay Adelaide West Tower *218m*
07. Bay Wellington Tower *207m*
08. Royal Trust Tower *183m*
09. RBC Centre *183 m*
10. Royal Bank Plaza South Tower *180m*

* Canadian National Tower *553m*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SouthmoreAvenue said:


> Houston is in the 200 meter club
> I think they're are only 5 cities with ten buildings over 200m...In the US
> Atlanta,Chicago,Houston,Los Angeles,and New York City.


Thanks! I'll make a list of that too:

*200 metre club by continent*

Hong Kong (52)
Dubai (42)
Shanghai (31)
Tokyo (18)
Shenzhen (18)
Bangkok (12)
Chongqing (12)
Singapore (11)
Kuala Lumpur (10)
Seoul (10)

New York (50)
Chicago (23)
Houston (14)
Atlanta (10)
Los Angeles (10)


----------



## jarkti (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sydney*
Chifley Tower-244meters
Citigroup Centre-243meters
Deutsche Bank Place-239meters
World Tower-230meters
MLC Centre-228meters
Governor Phillip Tower-227meters
Ernst & Young Centre-222meters
Aurora Place-218meters
Suncorp Place-193meters
AMP Centre-188meters

*Sydneys Tallest,Chifley Tower,Office*










*Melbourne*
Eureka Tower- 297meters
120 Collins Street-265meters
101 Collins Street-260meters
Rialto Towers-251meters
Bourke Place-224meters
Telstra Corporate Building-218meters
Melbourne Central Office Tower-211meters
Freshwater Place Residential Tower-205meters
80 Collins Street-190meters
Sofitel Hotel, Collins Place-185meters

*Melbournes Tallest, Eureka,Residential*










*Brisbane*
Aurora-207meters 
Riparian Plaza-200meters
Central Plaza One-174meters
Waterfront Place-162meters
Brisbane Square-151meters
Skyline Apartments-150meters 
M on Mary-145meters
111 George Street-145meters 
Riverside Centre-142meters 
Charlotte Towers-138meters

*Brisbanes Tallest, Aurora,Residential*










*Perth*
Central Park-249meters
BankWest Tower-214meters
QV1 Tower-163meters
Exchange Plaza-146meters
St. Martins Tower-140meters
Woodside Plaza-137meters
Allendale Square-132meters
AMP Building-131meters
Forrest Centre-110meters
Governor Stirling Tower-110meters

*Perths Tallest,Central Park,Office*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Moscow*

01 City of Capitals Moscow Tower *300 m* 
02 Naberezhnaya Tower C *268 m*
03 Triumph-Palace *264 m*
04 City of Capitals St. Petersburg Tower *255 m*
05 Federation Tower West Tower *242 m*

06 Moscow State University *240 m* 
07 Hotel Ukraina *198 m*
08 Sparrow Hills Tower II *188 m*
09 Edelweiss *176 m*
10 Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building *176 m*


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

01. Living Shangri-La - 201 m
02. One Wall Centre - 150 m
03. Shaw Tower - 149 m
04. Harbour Centre - 146 m
05. The Melville - 141 m
06. Royal Centre - 141 m
07. Bentall 5 - 140 m
08. Park Place - 140 m
09. Fairmont Pacific Rim Vancouver - 140 m
10. Granville Square - 138 m

Top 5:


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MADRID*

Torre Caja Madrid.............250m
Torre de Cristal................249m
Torre Sacyr Vallehermoso...236m
Torre Espacio...................224m
Torre Picasso...................157m
Torre de Madrid................142m
Torre Europa....................120m
Puerta de Europa I............114m
Puerta de Europa II...........114m
Torres de Colón................110m


TOP FIVE


----------



## 3nd4r3 (Aug 8, 2009)

JAKARTA

tallest structure
Jakarta Tower U/C 558 m
Indosiar tower 405 m
RCTI tower 340 m

TOP 10 building in JAKARTA
1. Wisma 46 264 m
2. BCA tower 230 m
3. Kempersky apartement 220 m
4. the Peak 1 218 m 
5. the Peak 2 218 m
6. the Energy 217 m
7. Bakrie tower 216 m
8. the keraton 215 m
9. Ritz calton hotel 1 212m
10. Ritz calton hotel 2 212 m

:banana::cheers::banana:


----------



## 3nd4r3 (Aug 8, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Thanks! I'll make a list of that too:
> 
> *200 metre club by continent*
> 
> ...


hey u forgot Jakarta..
with 12 building 200+++++
:cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

3nd4r3 said:


> hey u forgot Jakarta..
> with 12 building 200+++++
> :cheers:


Thank you. I'll update the list.

*200 metre club by continent*

Hong Kong (52)
Dubai (42)
Shanghai (31)
Tokyo (18)
Shenzhen (18)
Jakarta (12)
Bangkok (12)
Chongqing (12)
Singapore (11)
Kuala Lumpur (10)
Seoul (10)

New York (50)
Chicago (23)
Houston (14)
Atlanta (10)
Los Angeles (10)


----------



## WiWiWi (Jun 13, 2009)

3nd4r3 said:


> JAKARTA
> 
> tallest structure
> Jakarta Tower U/C 558 m
> ...


Here are the pictures
Wisma 46









BCA tower









The Peak









Kempersky apartement








Bakrie Tower










Ritz Carlton


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

SINGAPORE

1. Republic Plaza - 280m
2. UOB Plaza - 280m
3. OUB Centre - 280m
4. Capital Tower - 254m
5. The [email protected] Bay Tower 1 - 245m
6. One Raffles Quay - 245m
7. 8 Shenton Way - 235m
8. Swissotel the Stamford - 226m
9. Millenia Tower - 223m
10. The [email protected] Bay Tower 2 - 215m

_These 9 buildings u/c will be joining the 200m grouping

Marina Bay Financial Centre Phase 1 & 2 (4 towers)
Ocean Financial Tower
Asia Square
One Shenton
ION Orchard
One Raffles Place_


*Pics of Top 5:*

*OUB Centre*









*UOB Plaza*









*Republic Plaza*









*Capital Tower*









*The [email protected] Bay & One Raffles Quay* (pic from flickr)


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

St. Louis:

01. Gateway Arch- 192 m 
02. One Metropolitan Square- 181 m 
03. One AT&T Center- 179 m 
04. Thomas F. Eagleton Courthouse- 170 m 
05. One US Bank Plaza- 148 m 
06. Laclede Gas Building- 122 m 
07. Southwestern Bell Building- 122 m 
08. Civil Courts Building- 118 m 
09. Bank of America Plaza- 117 m 
10. One City Center- 114 m

Possible exclusion: the Gateway Arch is not a habitable building 
Alternate: The Plaza in Clayton- 125 m- located in St Louis County (Clayton) 

...and across the state in Kansas City:

01. One Kansas City Place- 193 m 
02. Town Pavilion- 180 m 
03. Hyatt Regency Crown Center- 154 m 
04. Kansas City Power & Light Bldg.- 147 m 
05. 909 Walnut Street- 138 m 
06. City Hall- 135 m 
07. 1201 Walnut- 130 m 
08. Commerce Tower- 124 m 
09. City Center Square- 123 m 
10. Oak Tower Building- 116 m


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

SG is awesome.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

deranged said:


> Incidentally, where are you getting these figures from (apart from Emporis, Wikipedia and SSC forumers)?
> I realise that Emporis is very incomplete outside of the Western world, but their figures for Chicago and Miami are higher than yours.
> Emporis lists Chicago with 25 completed buildings over 200m (with a further 2 u/c over 200m which have topped out), while Miami is listed with 5.
> 
> Also, are you planning to use architectural height, height to roof, or height to pinnacle when standardising the list?


Almost all the data has come from SSC threads, SSC forumers, wikipedia, and other online research. Very little has come from emporis. At this point, I think it wise to accept heights listed excluding antenna. If some cities/countries get a slight bump out of that, so be it. It should even out for the most part. 

The integrity of the data is important, but in the end, it's really just a gauge of cities/countries around the world. Whether a country has 30 such towers or 25, they're both in the same ball park, so to speak. 

It's also important that people not read too much into these figures. The data state how many 200m + towers, nothing less, nothing more.



CasaMor said:


> *Casablanca, Morocco*
> 
> *The Hassan II Mosque (210m)* (Minaret)


I wouldn't have pegged that building taller than 200 m. This is officially the most impressive building to make the list. I'll add Casablanca! kay:


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

8i like the old one in morroco


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

ok, i put all sources together (SSC, SSP, emporis etc.). shanghai has 36 buildings over 200m. there are lot skyscrapers U/C right now, so it's very possible that the status here can change pretty fast.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

HK999 said:


> ok, i put all sources together (SSC, SSP, emporis etc.). shanghai has 36 buildings over 200m. there are lot skyscrapers U/C right now, so it's very possible that the status here can change pretty fast.


Thank you so much. There are a few cities like that which will constantly need revising: Busan, Shenyang, Panama City, Istanbul, Toronto, Seoul to name a few. I'll change Shanghai's to 36 right now though. Thanks again. Looks like China is on the verge of over taking the United States as the country that is home to the most 200 m+ towers. I bet China is there already, but we just haven't accounted for all of them. :|

We should have a decent skyscraper resource. A free one doesn't exist, so we SSC'ers might as well produce one.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*200 metre club*

01. Hong Kong (54) - 415 m
02. New York (53) -381 m
03. Dubai (42) - 828 m
04. Shanghai (36) - 492 m
05. Chicago (23) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (18) - 384 m
07. Tokyo (18) - 248 m
08. Houston (14) - 305 m
09. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
10. Chongqing (12) - 283 m

11. Seoul (12) - 265 m
12. Jakarta (12) - 262 m
13. Singapore (11) - 280 m
14. Kuala Lumpur (10) - 452 m
15. Atlanta (10) - 312 m

16. Los Angeles (10) - 310 m

*On the Bubble*

17. Melbourne (8) - 297 m
18. Sydney (8) - 244 m
19. Guangzhou (7) - 391 m
20. Moscow (7) - 302 m

21. Toronto (7) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Wuhan (6) - 331 m
24. Nanjing (6) - 310 m
25. Incheon (5) - 305 m

26. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
27. Dalian (5) - 243 m
28. Osaka (5) - 256 m
29. Doha (5) - 254 m

*The Rest*

Seattle (4) - 285 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
Dongtan (4) awaiting data

Gold Coast (3) - 323 m
Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Cleveland (3) - 289 m
Charlotte (3) - 265 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Miami (3) - 242 m
Tianjin (3) - 238 m
London (3) - 235 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 508 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Shenyang (2) - 305 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Perth (2) - 249 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Mumbai (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Warsaw (2) - 231 m
Montréal (2) - 230 m
Panama City (2) - 210 m
Busan (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Kuwait City (1) - 300 m
Yokohama (1) - 296 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Caracas (1) - 225 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Calgary (1) - 215 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Paris (1) - 210 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Kawasaki (1) - 204 m
Vienna (1) - 202 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Daegu (1) awaiting data


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Countries with more than 1 city with 200 metre buildings*

01. United States (23) - 156 buildings
02. China (14) - 154 buildings
03. Japan (7) - 30 buildings
04. South Korea (6) - 26 buildings
05. Australia (5) - 23 buildings

06. Canada (4) - 11 buildings
07. Saudi Arabia (2) - 6 buildings
08. Taiwan (2) - 4 buildings


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

wow honk kong 54 buildings over 200 mts


----------



## BetoX_S (Jan 17, 2010)

:nuts:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It looks like China will become host to the most 200 metre towers, if it's not there already. :|


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

isaidso said:


> It looks like China will become host to the most 200 metre towers, if it's not there already. :|


i'm sure china has already overtaken the US in terms of 200m towers. it's very hard to keep track of the hundreds of skyscrapers which are U/C as we speak.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Do SSC people from China track when buildings top out in their city? They do in the Canada section. Would you mind asking some of them to post info on this thread so this thread becomes a sort of 'open source' data bank that I edit and update?

The only way to keep the data accurate is from constant input from SSC people from around the world. I can keep track of Canada, but need help with the rest.


----------



## travelbug (Oct 7, 2009)

isaidso said:


> *Countries with more than 1 city with 200 metre buildings*
> 
> 01. United States (23) - 156 buildings
> 02. China (14) - 154 buildings
> ...


Are the Etihad towers not over 200m already so you can add UAE to your list?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

10 tallest buildings in Buenos Aires
*Proposed / in construction *
1*Hotel unico tower 225m *
2*Renoir tower 2 175m*
*Finished*
3 Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta Torre cavia Buenos Aires 172,8 m 
4 Torres El Faro Buenos Aires 170 m
5 Mulieris Torre Norte 161,4 m
6 Mulieris Torre Sur 161,4 m
7 Torre Repsol-YPF Buenos Aires 160 m
8 Torre Le Parc Buenos Aires 157,9 m
9 Chateau Puerto Madero Residence Buenos Aires 155,7 m
10 Torre Galicia Central Buenos Aires 145 m


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Top 10 in Richmond, VA

1. James Monroe Building, 137.2m









2. Sun Trust Plaza, 121.9m









3. Federal Reserve Bank, 119.8m









4.Bank of America, 101.5m









5. City Hall, 100.6m to roof









6 and 7. Riverfront Plaza, 95.1m









8. Dominion Power Building, 94.5m









9. First National Bank/BB&T Bank Building, 89m

















10. Merrill Lynch Building, 88.4m










Not bad for a city of 200,000 I suppose...


----------



## ISwitch (Mar 24, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Almost all the data has come from SSC threads, SSC forumers, wikipedia, and other online research. Very little has come from emporis. At this point, I think it wise to accept heights listed excluding antenna. If some cities/countries get a slight bump out of that, so be it. It should even out for the most part.
> 
> The integrity of the data is important, but in the end, it's really just a gauge of cities/countries around the world. Whether a country has 30 such towers or 25, they're both in the same ball park, so to speak.
> 
> ...


that's really so beautiful!


----------



## iamxeddiex (Jan 11, 2007)

Ritz-Carlton of Sarasota 80m 2001









Plymouth Harbor Apartments 76m 1966









Beau Ciel 66m 2003









Alinari at Rosemary Place 61m 2007









1350 Main 58 m 2007









Plaza at Five Points 55 m 2005


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Do SSC people from China track when buildings top out in their city? They do in the Canada section. Would you mind asking some of them to post info on this thread so this thread becomes a sort of 'open source' data bank that I edit and update?
> 
> The only way to keep the data accurate is from constant input from SSC people from around the world. I can keep track of Canada, but need help with the rest.


i'll see what i can do.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

isaidso said:


> 05. Chicago (23) - 442 m


chicago has 26 buildings over 200m which are completed and T/O, respectively


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks. I've been watching 14 hours/day of Olympics, but thought I'd better check in to see if there were any updates. I'll update the 2 lists.



travelbug said:


> Are the Etihad towers not over 200m already so you can add UAE to your list?


Let me know when it tops out, and I will add Abu Dhabi and the UAE to the lists.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*200 metre club*

01. Hong Kong (54) - 415 m
02. New York (53) -381 m
03. Dubai (42) - 828 m
04. Shanghai (36) - 492 m
05. Chicago (26) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (18) - 384 m
07. Tokyo (18) - 248 m
08. Houston (14) - 305 m
09. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
10. Chongqing (12) - 283 m

11. Seoul (12) - 265 m
12. Jakarta (12) - 262 m
13. Singapore (11) - 280 m
14. Kuala Lumpur (10) - 452 m
15. Atlanta (10) - 312 m

16. Los Angeles (10) - 310 m

*On the Bubble*

17. Melbourne (8) - 297 m
18. Sydney (8) - 244 m
19. Guangzhou (7) - 391 m
20. Moscow (7) - 302 m

21. Toronto (7) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Wuhan (6) - 331 m
24. Nanjing (6) - 310 m
25. Incheon (5) - 305 m

26. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
27. Dalian (5) - 243 m
28. Osaka (5) - 256 m
29. Doha (5) - 254 m

*The Rest*

Seattle (4) - 285 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
Dongtan (4) awaiting data

Gold Coast (3) - 323 m
Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Cleveland (3) - 289 m
Charlotte (3) - 265 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Miami (3) - 242 m
Tianjin (3) - 238 m
London (3) - 235 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 508 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Shenyang (2) - 305 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Perth (2) - 249 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Mumbai (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Warsaw (2) - 231 m
Montréal (2) - 230 m
Panama City (2) - 210 m
Busan (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Kuwait City (1) - 300 m
Yokohama (1) - 296 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Caracas (1) - 225 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Calgary (1) - 215 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Paris (1) - 210 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Kawasaki (1) - 204 m
Vienna (1) - 202 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Daegu (1) awaiting data


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Countries with more than 1 city with 200 metre buildings*

01. United States (23) - 159 buildings
02. China (14) - 154 buildings
03. Japan (7) - 30 buildings
04. South Korea (6) - 26 buildings
05. Australia (5) - 23 buildings

06. Canada (4) - 11 buildings
07. Saudi Arabia (2) - 6 buildings
08. Taiwan (2) - 4 buildings


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Amazing how far ahead China and the US are.


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

Well they're both large countries with large populations, unlike the other countries on the list.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

So why India, Japan, and Indonesia etc all have huge amounts of buildings? Sure population has some sway, but there's more to it than just that.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

isaidso said:


> *Countries with more than 1 city with 200 metre buildings*
> 
> 01. United States (23) - 159 buildings
> 02. China (14) - 154 buildings
> ...


It's really amazing that Japan have many cities with over 200 metre buildings, despite the earthquake zone.

But South Korea will surpass Japan and become NO.3 soon or later.
Because South Korea already have many cities with U/C 200 metre, such as Asan(280m), Bucheon(240m), Suwon(+200m) and Jeju(245m) and the towers will be top out soon.

Also, If South korean combines North korea, Pyungyang would be included as korean cities.

Ryukyung Hotel: 330 m


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what is that green roofed building near the front? Its quite massive looking at the size of the people.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> So why India, Japan, and Indonesia etc all have huge amounts of buildings? Sure population has some sway, but there's more to it than just that.


Of course! It's a combination of population, region of the world, and how developed a nation is. The United States scores highly in all these areas. Places like Canada and Australia score well on all except population. If they had 300 million people, they'd likely have 160 towers each. India and Indonesia have massive populations, but aren't as developed as the west. Skyscraper construction is a relatively new phenomena in both countries.

Skyscraper construction grew out of Canada and the United States, spread to Australia/New Zealand, then to Asia, and now to Europe. Europe is way behind due to only becoming a significant builder of skyscrapers over the last 30 years.

Wealth is key. A wealthy industrialized nation fosters lots of large firms which, in turn, creates demand for large quantities of office space. As has been mentioned there are special cased such as Japan. They've only recently started building taller due to concerns over earthquakes. Advances in technology have made tall buildings in Japan possible.

Population is important too. Residential towers are a by product of the population they need to serve. Limited land for a large population will create increased demand for high rise residential construction. 

So it's population, wealth, and partly how long these countries have been constructing buildings like this. Canada and the US had a huge head start on the rest.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

skyscrapercity said:


> It's really amazing that Japan have many cities with over 200 metre buildings, despite the earthquake zone.
> 
> But South Korea will surpass Japan and become NO.3 soon or later.
> Because South Korea already have many cities with U/C 200 metre, such as Asan(280m), Bucheon(240m), Suwon(+200m) and Jeju(245m) and the towers will be top out soon.


Advances in technology have made tall buildings in earthquake zones possible. South Korea is certainly building lots of 200 m+ towers, but it should be noted that lots of other countries are too. 

The US and China will remain firmly out in front, but there will be a log jam of countries in 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th. The skyscraper race is going to get very interesting over the next 1-2 years! :colgate:


----------



## travelbug (Oct 7, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Thanks. I've been watching 14 hours/day of Olympics, but thought I'd better check in to see if there were any updates. I'll update the 2 lists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when it tops out, and I will add Abu Dhabi and the UAE to the lists.


According to SSC forums. The Skytower is T/O at 310 m so you can add Abu Dhabi and UAE.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516916&page=11


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

travelbug said:


> According to SSC forums. The Skytower is T/O at 310 m so you can add Abu Dhabi and UAE.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516916&page=11


Thank you for the information and the link! kay: 

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

01. Hong Kong (54) - 415 m
02. New York (53) -381 m
03. Dubai (42) - 828 m
04. Shanghai (36) - 492 m
05. Chicago (26) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (18) - 384 m
07. Tokyo (18) - 248 m
08. Houston (14) - 305 m
09. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
10. Chongqing (12) - 283 m

11. Seoul (12) - 265 m
12. Jakarta (12) - 262 m
13. Singapore (11) - 280 m
14. Kuala Lumpur (10) - 452 m
15. Atlanta (10) - 312 m

16. Los Angeles (10) - 310 m

*On the Bubble*

17. Melbourne (8) - 297 m
18. Sydney (8) - 244 m
19. Guangzhou (7) - 391 m
20. Moscow (7) - 302 m

21. Toronto (7) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Wuhan (6) - 331 m
24. Nanjing (6) - 310 m
25. Incheon (5) - 305 m

26. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
27. Dalian (5) - 243 m
28. Osaka (5) - 256 m
29. Doha (5) - 254 m

*The Rest*

Seattle (4) - 285 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
Dongtan (4) awaiting data

Gold Coast (3) - 323 m
Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Cleveland (3) - 289 m
Charlotte (3) - 265 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Miami (3) - 242 m
Tianjin (3) - 238 m
London (3) - 235 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 508 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Shenyang (2) - 305 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Perth (2) - 249 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Mumbai (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Warsaw (2) - 231 m
Montréal (2) - 230 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Panama City (2) - 210 m
Busan (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Kuwait City (1) - 300 m
Yokohama (1) - 296 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Calgary (1) - 215 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Paris (1) - 210 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Kawasaki (1) - 204 m
Vienna (1) - 202 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Daegu (1) awaiting data


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Countries with more than 1 city with 200 metre buildings*

01. United States (23) - 159 buildings
02. China (14) - 154 buildings
03. United Arab Emirates (2) - 43 buildings
04. Japan (7) - 30 buildings
05. South Korea (6) - 26 buildings

06. Australia (5) - 23 buildings
07. Canada (4) - 11 buildings
08. Saudi Arabia (2) - 6 buildings
08. Taiwan (2) - 4 buildings


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a more comprehensive list. I've included the tallest building in each nation which I used as a tie breaker. I also put France ahead of Morocco as their 210 m building was built first.

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings*

01. United States - 159 buildings (442 m)
02. China - 154 buildings (492 m)
03. United Arab Emirates - 43 buildings (828 m)
04. Japan - 30 buildings (248 m)
05. South Korea - 26 buildings (265 m)

06. Australia - 23 buildings (323 m)
07. Thailand - 12 buildings (304 m)
08. Indonesia - 12 buildings (262 m)
09. Canada - 11 buildings (298 m)
10. Singapore - 11 buildings (280 m) 

11. Malaysia - 10 buildings (452 m)
12. Russia - 7 buildings (302 m)
13. Saudi Arabia - 6 buildings (311 m)
14. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
15. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)

16. Germany - 4 buildings (259 m)
17. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
18. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
19. United Kingdom - 3 buildings (235 m)
20. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)

21. Poland - 2 buildings (231 m)
22. Colombia - 2 buildings (225 m)
23. Kuwait - 1 building (300 m)
24. Turkey - 1 building (261 m)
25. Israel - 1 building (244 m)

26. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
27. France - 1 building (210 m)
28. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
29. Austria - 1 building (202 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## iamxeddiex (Jan 11, 2007)

stay on topic, or read the title better!


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Here's a more comprehensive list. I've included the tallest building in each nation which I used as a tie breaker. I also put France ahead of Morocco as their 210 m building was built first.
> 
> *Countries with the most 200 metre buildings*
> 
> ...


Tallest in US is Willis Tower (Sears) - 442m and in China SWFC - 492m.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll edit. kay:



iamxeddiex said:


> stay on topic, or read the title better!


It's my thread. If you read the first post, you'll notice that determining how many 200 metre towers were in each city was an intended result. People stopped posting their top 10, so the thread slowly morphed into just a 200 metre tower thread. The 200 m list sprouted from the top 10 list. I might change the title or create a second thread. 

This is the first complaint so far, but I do recognize that it's a problem. I haven't decided which is the best route to go at this point.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Just keep doing what you're doing. I'm sure most people, myself included, find this thread very informative and worth keeping alive.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, thanks. Do you think there should be 2 threads though? One that's a top 10, and a second thread that's strictly a 200 metre inventory from around the world?

Would you be my eye on 200 metre buildings U/C in Australia? I have some guy contributing from Indonesia, one from South Korea, one from China. I'm keeping the Canada data accurate, etc. 

What will be Australia's 24th or is nothing over 200 m in the pipe right now?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'll happily help where I can. 
As for # of threads, if it's easier on you to run two threads, then sure. 

Australia's 24th 200m+ building, hmm. This is what we've currently got going on 
*The Gold Coast:*
- 1 (243m)
*Brisbane:*
- 4 (243m/236m/255m/283m - of which 1 is on hold and one is scrapped and the other two U/C)
*Sydney:*
- 1 over 200m in the talks
*Melbourne: *
- 5 proposals (204m/281m+/226m/217m - none of which are even U/C)
*Perth:*
- 1 (244m)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4360265963_a7e36b8f3a_o.jpg

^^Construction diagram. It will either be BHP (Perth) or Soul (The Gold Coast) which finishes first.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Crap! Even with all the 200 metre towers going up in Canada, it's going to be hard to catch up to Australia if all those get built. 

So, there are 4 towers in Australia over 200 m that are under construction or approved? That would boost Australia's total from 23 to 27! The towers under construction or approved in Canada would boost our total from 11 to 21. Canada is closing the gap significantly, but catching a moving target just makes it more difficult. Canada needs Montreal, Vancouver, and Edmonton to start contributing. It's all resting on the shoulders of Toronto and Calgary these days! 

New 200 metre towers in Canada:

*Under Construction:*
01. Trump Towers, Toronto: 282 m
02. The Bow, Calgary: 247 m
03. AURA, Toronto: 245 m (applying for height increase)
04. Shangri-La, Toronto: 214 m
05. Ritz-Carlton, Toronto: 213 m
06. Eighth Avenue Place, Calgary: 211 m
07. Four Seasons Hotel, Toronto: 210 m
08. L Tower, Toronto: 205 m

*Approved:*
09. One Bloor, Toronto: 219 m
10. ICE Condominiums II, Toronto: 216 m

*Proposals:*
11. Herald Square, Calgary: 223 m
12. Alberta Boots Site, Calgary: 210 m


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

Top 10 tallest buildings? 

No problem! 

Ravensburg:









Source

From left to right:

Frauentor (Women's gate). 35,5 m. Northern city gate, first construction in 1318. It was a prison for 150 years. A fire destroyed the interior in 1982.

Tower of the Catholic Liebfrauenkirche. Church first mentioned in 1250, the tower dates from the 16th century. 

Tower of St. Jodok Church, inaugurated 1385 (actually, it's on the 12th rank). 

Schellenberger Turm. A tower from the 13th century. Its roof and wood construction collapsed in 1773 and were not rebuilt since.

Blaserturm. 51 m. First built in the 13th century, reconstructed in 1556 in renaissance style. 

Obertor (Upper gate) (white with red roof). 42 m, 13th century.

Tower of the Municipal Protestant Church (grey with green roof), 1842-1844.

Mehlsack (white, round). Built in 1425, 51 m. 

Untertor (Lower gate). 36 m, built in 1363.

The little building on the hill is a little renaissance castle.

3 towers are not in the picture but should be mentioned:

Grüner Turm (Green Tower), from the 15 century. It is named after the green roof tiles and marked the entrance to the Jewish ghetto. 

Gemalter Turm (Painted Tower), also 15th century. Height is 50 m.

Both to the left of the picture.

Spitalturm (Hospital Tower). 14th century, height 44 m. To the right of the picture.

Source: http://www.ravensburg.de/rv/tourismus/stadtarchiv-stadtgeschichte/tuerme-tore.php

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

L.A.

Library Tower (1,018 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

Aon Center (858 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

2 California Plaza (750 ft)








flickr *mike s etc* 

Gas Company Tower (749 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

Bank of America Plaza (735 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

777 Tower (725 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

Wells Fargo Tower (723 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

Figueroa at Wilshire (717 ft):








flickr *mike s etc* 

City National Tower (699 ft) (twins):








flickr *mike s etc*

Paul Hastings Tower (699 ft) (twins):








flickr *mike s etc*

Ritz-Carlton / Marriott Marquis at L.A. Live (667 ft) :








flickr *staxnet*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TopWatch said:


> ^^ Hi isaidso...
> 
> The list is a little bit wrong.
> 
> Colombia doesn't have buildings over the 200m.


Oops! I have no idea why I did that. I did mean Venezuela. Nice list, btw.


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

1. Donauturm (tower but w.e) 252m








2. Millenium Tower 202m








3. Hochhaus Neue Donau 150m








4. Vienna Twin Tower 138m








5. Stephansdom 137m








6. IZD Tower 130m
7. Vienna International Centre Building A 127m
8. Vienna International Centre Building E? 120m
9. Florido Tower 113m 
10. Mischek Tower 108m


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's great that Vienna has a cathedral in the top 5!


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

isaidso said:


> That's great that Vienna has a cathedral in the top 5!


Well, actually most european cities will have at least one church or cathedral in the top 10 or higher.

Examples of cities with more than 1 million inhabitants:

Milan (Cathedral on 4)
Hamburg (Churches on Top 5!)
Cologne (Cathedral on 1)
Munich (Churches on 7-12)
Barcelona (Cathedral on 8 and Sagrada Familia would be 7 but is still listed u/c)
Paris without La Defense, which is acutally in the suburbs of Paris (Cathedral on 7)


----------



## nibh (Mar 5, 2010)

Utrecht: (the Netherlands)

1 Domtoren 112m 









2 Rabobank Bestuurscentrum (Rabotoren) 105m IN PROGRESS

















3 Galghenwert 85,6 m
4 Le Mirage 85,5 m 
5 Rijkskantoor Westraven 85,1 m 
6 Fortis Bank 84,9 m 
7 NS Hoofdgebouw IV 76 m 
8 Willem C. van Unnikgebouw 75,7 m 
9 Piet van Dommelenhuis 73,2 m 
10 Hojel City Center 72 m


----------



## nibh (Mar 5, 2010)

nibh said:


> Utrecht: (the Netherlands)
> 
> 1 Domtoren 112m
> 
> ...



it's not (yet) allowed to build higher than the Domtoren


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

The 10 tallest Buildings in Dortmund

1. Florianturm (250m)



2. Reinoldi Church (112m)



3. St.Petri Church (105m)



4. RWE Tower (101m)



5. Telekom Tower (90m)



6. Westfalentower (88m)



7. Harenberg City Center ( Tower right site) and the 8.Dortmunder U ( old Building left site) both ( 73m)



9. IWO Tower (67m)




10. Ellipson (66m)


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

When I posted the Top 10 of Cologne earlier in this thread I excluded the famous cathedral, which would be at #2 with 157m! 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/realityscans/4330692578/


----------



## Draegen (Mar 10, 2010)

*DENVER*

-----------------------------------------
Republic Plaza

-----------------------------------------
1801 California Street 

-----------------------------------------
Wells Fargo Center <---- usually called the Cash register building

-----------------------------------------
Four Seasons Hotel Denver

-----------------------------------------
1999 Broadway

-----------------------------------------
6# MCI Plaza

7# 555 17th Street

8# Hyatt Regency Denver at the Colorado Convention Center

9# Spire

10# 1670 Broadway


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

*Frankfurt*

*1. Europaturm (337,5m):*


















*
2. Commerzbank Tower (259m):*



















*3. Messeturm (257m):*



















*4. Westendstraße 1 (208m):*



















[Tower 185 -UNDER CONSTRUCTION UNTILL 2011-] (final Hight: 204m):


















*
5. Maintower (200m):*


















*
6. Trianon (186m):*



















*7. Opernturm (170m):*


















*
8. Silvertower (166m):*



















*9. Marriott Hotel (159m):*


















*
10. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers (155m):*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

"Europaturm" is a telecommunications tower, thus a structure and not a building? Am I right?


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

EEHM... Yes.

So I still owe you no. 10. Right?

10. Skyper (154m):


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Top 10 Bucharest : 

1.Bucharest Tower Center:106 meters 



















2.Casa Presei Libere: 96 meters 










3.Asmita Gardens: 90 meters - one tower 



















4.Brd tower : 87 meters 










5.The Palace of Parliament: 86 meters










6.Bucharest Financial Plaza : 82 meters 










7.The Intercontinental Hotel: 77 meters










8.Chatedral Plaza: 76 meters U/C



















9.Milenium Bussines Center: 74 meters










10.Howard Johnson: 72 meters


----------



## DoublEight a.k.a 88 (Feb 11, 2010)

> TOP 10 building in JAKARTA
> 1. Wisma 46 264 m
> 2. BCA tower 230 m
> 3. Kempersky apartement 220 m
> ...


What about Equity Tower(220m)?


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

nice buldings


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

DoublEight a.k.a 88 said:


> What about Equity Tower(220m)?


I've been away for 4 weeks and am checking to see if I need to update the lists. Is this a new tower that has just topped out? Do I need to bump Jakarta from 12 to 13 buildings over 200 m?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Little update for all. Not sure how accurate this is as I tend to confuse myself due to what feels like heights changing daily -- so bear with me.

Proposed & U/C (doesn't include ALL proposals, just ones which are _likely_ to be approved)

*The Gold Coast:*
- 1 (243m) - U/C
*Brisbane:*
- 3 (243m/236m - U/C) (255m - on hold)
*Sydney:*
- 5 (205m/213m/200m/200m/200m) - Prop
*Melbourne: *
- 7 (204m/281m/226m/217m/220m/225m/220m) - Prop
*Perth:*
- 1 (244m) - U/C

17 (u/c & prop) + 23 = 40

Someone tell me if I've screwed this up somewhere.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

Awesome for Melbourne.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm moving the 200 m+ tower inventory tables to its own thread.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ yeah, that would be the best. since i registred here i wanted to see a 200m+ list.


----------



## fordgtman1992 (Mar 6, 2008)

Eugene, OR

01.	Ya-Po-Ah Terrace 65 m
02.	Citizens Building 42 m
03.	Prince Lucien Campbell Hall 37 m	
04.	Sacred Heart Medical Center 27 m
05.	Professional Building 25 m	

Umm yeah there arent any more recorded..


----------



## DoublEight a.k.a 88 (Feb 11, 2010)

> I've been away for 4 weeks and am checking to see if I need to update the lists. Is this a new tower that has just topped out? Do I need to bump Jakarta from 12 to 13 buildings over 200 m?


The tower construction actually had finished since last year.
Thx~
13 over 200 now.:lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks. Looks like the Indonesian contributors hadn't done their home work. I updated the tables yesterday in the new thread: 'Inventory of 200 m+ towers'.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

The tallest building in my city is a 109 ft tall church spire followed by the hospital building and 1 Business Plaza which are 7 and 6 floors respectably.


----------

